# Tips on keeping my snakes habitat humid enough?



## zacattack (Aug 31, 2007)

I've got a 3 year old ball python (i've only had him for about 6 months though) 


what can i do to get it more humid in his tank? any tips/suggestions?


----------



## Crotalus (Aug 31, 2007)

Depends on what kind of tank you got. Try add moist moss in a hide box and frequent spraying of water plus a water dish
If you use wood chips as substrate you might take a look at natural unfertilized bark (comes in big bags at the garden centers) which keep moist better and do not dry the air as much.


----------



## zacattack (Aug 31, 2007)

It's just a glass aquarium right now and i'm using Aspen. I had bark in it at first but switched to the aspen because it supposedly holds the humidity better.


I think it's at around 40% humidity right now..whats preferred?


----------



## AviculariaLover (Aug 31, 2007)

Cocofiber! Or ecoearth, it can have different names, but it comes in a compressed brick, expands when you add water. You can control the humidity by spraying it, it can get soaking wet or completely dry, doesnt get moldy... ah it's wonderful if you're keeping a bp in a tank. Humidity should be 50-60%, up to 80% when it's shedding.

The best bet for keeping ball pythons is in a plastic tub, but it's up to you...

Check out the forums on www.ball-pythons.net, you'll find everything you need to know and more!


----------



## Takumaku (Aug 31, 2007)

Create a humidity box.  Take a sealed container with a hole large enough for the snake, fill it with moist peat moss/vermiculite/paper towels, and place it in the snake cage near the heat source.  You will have to replace the source as the heat dries it up.

In addition, please include a water bowl if you haven't done so.


----------



## GailC (Aug 31, 2007)

I use cypress mulch for my ball, it hold humidity without molding like aspen can. A water dish and humid hide is essential. You can also cover up to 2/3 of the top with plastic to hold in humidity. 
I mist my cage twice a week.


----------



## sick4x4 (Aug 31, 2007)

i use a fogger in my Epicrates cenchria cenchria set-ups which keep it perfect for my gems...i turn it on 2xs a week and the humidity levels usually stay pretty constant..hope that helps

wayne

i didnt think balls needed that much humidity since mine are keep pretty dry with a water bowl and are doing well?????


----------



## UrbanJungles (Aug 31, 2007)

You can simply just cover a portion of the tank...if you have a sizeable water dish you won't have to change much up.  I would stay away from compressed fiber for snakes as I've seen mouthrot and other complications arise from its use.  

When it embeds in between their lips and teeth it's difficult for most snakes to remove it as they would with larger particles.


----------



## Crotalus (Sep 1, 2007)

zacattack said:


> I think it's at around 40% humidity right now..whats preferred?


if you spray the cage every morning or nigth or both they should be fine. 
Aspen, I use that for rodents because it sucks up the urin well but it doesnt release it. Besides, the air get very dry wit wood shavings. I wouldnt use it for reptiles.


----------



## Mushroom Spore (Sep 1, 2007)

sick4x4 said:


> i didnt think balls needed that much humidity since mine are keep pretty dry with a water bowl and are doing well?????


Balls are a very humidity sensitive species. Lack of humidity tends to lead to shedding problems and respiratory infections, plus my poor boy used to get massively dehydrated from the dry air when I was living in cheap apartments (as well as needing treatment for RI two winters in a row). I'd have to soak him almost every day to get him looking alive again, even WITH trying to keep up humidity in the tank.

Now that I have central air, his humidity stays up around 60-70% and he's doing awesomely, so there's my personal experience, anyway.


----------



## sick4x4 (Sep 1, 2007)

Mushroom Spore said:


> Balls are a very humidity sensitive species. Lack of humidity tends to lead to shedding problems and respiratory infections, plus my poor boy used to get massively dehydrated from the dry air when I was living in cheap apartments (as well as needing treatment for RI two winters in a row). I'd have to soak him almost every day to get him looking alive again, even WITH trying to keep up humidity in the tank.
> 
> Now that I have central air, his humidity stays up around 60-70% and he's doing awesomely, so there's my personal experience, anyway.


wow i didn't know that...i keep some pretty high maintenance boas and pythons but never thought of that for my bally.....now i know....thanks


----------



## zacattack (Sep 1, 2007)

cool guys! thanks alot! 


especially for that link AviculariaLover!


----------



## ZooRex (Sep 2, 2007)

> I use cypress mulch for my ball, it hold humidity without molding like aspen can. A water dish and humid hide is essential. You can also cover up to 2/3 of the top with plastic to hold in humidity.
> I mist my cage twice a week.


I do pretty much the same thing for my ball. I just want to warn anybody with aspen bedding: Don't put your trust in the lable that says "for higher humidity add water". I tried this once and all I got was scale rot on my BP's underbelly. Ever since then I keep mine fairly dry, along with some live plants; as long as the plants are alive, I figure the humidity is alright. ~ Rex


----------



## Mushroom Spore (Sep 2, 2007)

KingRex said:


> I do pretty much the same thing for my ball. I just want to warn anybody with aspen bedding: Don't put your trust in the lable that says "for higher humidity add water". I tried this once and all I got was scale rot on my BP's underbelly. Ever since then I keep mine fairly dry, along with some live plants; as long as the plants are alive, I figure the humidity is alright. ~ Rex


Yeah, I use aspen, but always refused to mist the enclosure because I was positive it'd mold or something nasty like that. However, I live in TN and have central air (as opposed to the wall units I mentioned before *bleh*), so the humidity stays up now with very little effort on my part, thank goodness.


----------



## ZooRex (Sep 2, 2007)

> Yeah, I use aspen, but always refused to mist the enclosure because I was positive it'd mold or something nasty like that.


Whatever works for you. I just don't want anybody else making the mistake I made when I poured some water on the aspen, and wound up with a blistered snake. ~ Rex


----------



## AviculariaLover (Sep 2, 2007)

IMO, aspen should only be used for BPs when they are being kept in tubs, which will kinda automatically keep in humidity. If they're in a tank, you'll have to work hard to keep up the humidity without getting scale rot (happened to my snake too!). They are a lot pickier than most people think. I went through every single problem in the book until I discovered ball-pythons.net and FINALLY got things right this summer (scale rot, bad sheds, going off feed, bitten by food, multiple respiratory infections, you name it). Now big girl is having good sheds, eating like a pig, and isn't wheezing anymore. And her temps and humidity are nearly perfect. Whew!

I like cocofiber (I put down newspaper before I feed) for the snake I keep in a tank (also cover 3/4 of the top with wax paper, big water dish, one hide with moss I spray daily, along with her other hides). I've heard cypress mulch can be good too. No bark chips though, they're useless, gave all of my snakes bad scale rot. For my new little one, I keep him in a plastic tub with newspaper. Much easier.

You MUST GET A DIGITAL THERMOMETER/HYGROMETER. You can get an acurite from walmart or home depot for $12. If you don't have one, you'll never really be able to get things right. The ones designed for reptiles are fine too but cost more.

How are you heating the tank? If you have an undertank heater (which you should) you should get a thermostat. They run a bit expensive but those undertank heaters can get over 100 degrees and burn your snake! You should have something to regulate it. Unfortunately pet stores rarely carry them, and the ones they do, don't work that well (as I'm experiencing). You can find some good ones here:
http://www.reptilebasics.com/home.php?cat=250

Also, heat lamps really suck up humidity. If you can get temps right with just an undertank heater(s) then ditch the lamp, but if you need it, don't have it be the main source of heat. The undertank heat is the most important.

I could ramble forever. Hope you're enjoying the website... check out the pictures :drool:


----------

